

ASK HN: Looking for a programmer partner for a big competition. Interested? - moqri

Hi everyone. I am a PhD student in Information Systems and currently preparing a proposal for a $10,000 prize competition. My proposal is very neat and involves crowdsourcing. I am looking for a partner with some coding (programming) skills to help me with the programming (API) part for the prototype. I am pretty sure that I can win the award if I find the right partner. We will register as a team and the award will be equally divided. Please email me at moqri.mo@gmail.com for more details. ﻿
======
brd
A $10,000 prize turns out to be like ~3k each for a team of 2. Unless the
project is a very quick win (i.e. weekend project) its likely it won't be
worth your time.

In my opinion coding contests like this are only worth it if you can leverage
the win to get work or exposure to an industry you're interested in.

Just my two cents. Good luck!

~~~
moqri
Thanks for you input Brd,

It's actually an ideation contest and the deadline is in two weeks. I need
some API coding to run a simple experiment on MTurk which will confirm my
proposal.

Hope it clarifies some concerns.

